# ZFS boot error



## sossego (Aug 18, 2014)

```
gptzfsboot: error 66 lba 48
gptzfsboot: error 66 lba 1
gptzfsboot: No ZFS pools located, can't boot
```

Is this going to require using the liveCD to fix?


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 18, 2014)

That's the second time recently I've seen that problem.  What changed before it happened?  Did you upgrade the pool?


----------



## sossego (Aug 20, 2014)

I was given a solution to this for future reference.

Be sure that LBA is loaded.
If you are going to be switching around drives as I do, then the root file system needs to be UFS2. This allows /usr, /var, and /usr/local to be ZFS if so you desire.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 21, 2014)

What does #1 mean?


----------

